# To the other cubers on Cape Cod, Massachusetts



## Carbon (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi!

I am one of three cubers on cape cod (based on the cubingUSA competitor map), and I am wondering who the others are! It would be fantastic if we could organize a meetup!


----------

